# Donacion por concurso



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Tengo en mi poder un lote de unos 10 (Diez) motores paso a paso de unos 40 * 40 *40 mm, unipolares 5 conductores que procedere a donar a alguna escuela o instituto dedicado al rubro (El del foro), estos vienen acompañados por correas dentadas, poleas dentadas, ejes, bujes, alguno que otro motor de CC con reductor y algunos optoacopladores de ranura y 1 variac de 1800 VA.  
Un monton de cosas necesarias como para motorizar algun engendro electromecanico.

La donacion se efectuara a la escuela o instituto que me presente el mejor proyecto a realizar, la eleccion del ganador sera efectuada por mi en calidad de Juzgado, Juez e incluso Verdugo, obviamente sere totalmente arbitrario (¡ ¡ Elegire lo que se me de la gana sin lugar a quejas o reclamos ! !).
Pueden ser personales o colectivos, pero siempre se entregara a la escuela o inst.

Documentacion a presentar:
1) Descriptivo del proyecto.
2) Motivos de la eleccion del mismo.
3) Bosquejo del o los circuitos a emplear.
4) Si el engendro lleva programacion (En pc o pic) bosquejo del programa.
5) Cualquier cosa que se me ocurra mas adelante.

Versos abstenerce.

Fin del concurso 30 de Septiembre
Esto es para Argentina, Capital o gran Bs. As. (Esto si lo entrego yo, si lo vienen a buscar tambien resto del pais, tambien se podria enviar).

Si alguien se siente capaz de afrontar el reto, comunicarce por el foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2007)

Paso 1 dia y ya tengo 1 inscripto. ! ! ! No hay nadie que le quiera moover el piso ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola, que tal?
       Bueno yo tengo un buen proyecto que estamos desarrollando en mi colegio que te puede resultar interesante. Te pido que esperes unos días ya que estamos recompilando, haciendo unos dibujos y esquemas así resulta mas facil explicar lo que estamos haciendo.

       En unos días (pocos =) ) estoy subiendo esquemas y dibujos del proyecto, no te comento de que se trata porque arruinaría la sorpresa.

       Estamos hablando.

                           Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

Buenisimo ! ! ! ! Ya tengo 2 en el listado.


! ! ! ! Parece que nadie se atreve con un proyecto ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2007)

Parece que NO hay mucha gente interesada, voy a agrega algunas cositas a ver si asi se entusiasman.

6 motores sincronicos controlados a cristal, con controlador y reductor incluido, no recuerdo si son de 6 u 8 faces (24 VCC 150 mA) Posible uso como PAP

Unos cuantos switch (tipo fin de recorrido) con deteccion por optoacoplador de ranura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

Si sigo asi me parece que voy a declarar el concurso ¡ ¡ DESIERTO ! !
¿ No hay alguna idea circulando ?


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 19, 2007)

Perdón por la tardanza, pero acá describo el proyecto así lo podes juzgar.

El proyecto que estamos desarrollando es una maquina ex prendedora de café y todos sus derivados. Para esto contamos con 4 tolvas, una para el café molido, una para el azúcar, otra para la leche en polvo, y la ultima para chocolate en polvo. De estas tolvas van a dos dosificadores, que cada uno de ellos tiene conectado 2 tolvas. Los dosificadores básicamente son tres placas que por medio de un motor se hace girar la del medio cargando una medida de polvo (de café, azúcar, ect) y lo deposita en una salida que cae a una cámara de mezcla.
En la cámara de mezcla, una vez que se introdujeron todos los polvos necesarios, por medio de un motor se realiza la mezcla y también disuelve todos los polvos.
También se tiene un tanque o depósito de agua que es calentado con un calentador de resistencia y bombeado hacia la cámara de mezcla.
Luego con la ayuda de otro motor se coloca el vaso en posición y se vierte el café o chocolate que estaba en la cámara de mezcla.

Además se tiene dos motores que actúan como vibradores, esto es porque la leche en polvo se compacta y impide que una medida se coloque en el dosificador.

Usamos sensores de temperatura, finales de carrera, y todo programado por PLC. (Usamos PLC porque la materia del proyecto es esa), pero también pensamos simplificar algunas cosas con microcontroladores (PICs; si es que me dejan ja). Por suerte contamos con un display LCD que se conecta al PLC (es un modulo fabricado) así que la interfaz con el usuario se hace desde ahí.

La máquina de café va a tener varias recetas, es decir varias posibilidades de cómo hacer el café (Fuerte, lágrima, extra azúcar, ect) esto es relativamente fácil porque dependerá de cuantas medidas de cada componente tira el dosificador.

Espero no olvidarme de nada, si queda alguna duda no dudes en preguntar =).

También te dejo algunos gráficos que hicimos en rhino, para que lo puedas apreciar mejor.


Bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2007)

Interesante, con algunas cosas para mejorar pero muy interesante.

Resumen: Me gusta


----------



## El nombre (Sep 20, 2007)

Ummm 
Usando un PLC pasa al otro eslabón llamado electricidad. 

Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 20, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Interesante, con algunas cosas para mejorar pero muy interesante.
> 
> Resumen: Me gusta



Que bueno, nos gustaría que nos digieras que cosas mejorar ya que es lo mas valioso es poder mejorar el proyecto.



Y respondiendo a El nombre, si el PLC es eléctrico o esta dentro del campo de la electricidad,  yo no lo veo tan asi (personalmente la electricidad no me gusta nada). Es que, para mi, el PLC al ser utilizado solamente para controlar,  desarrollar, automatizar procesos en industrias da idea que es "eléctrico" pero la verdad que de eléctrico el plc no tiene nada. 

Otra cosa es que usamos PLC, porque la materia es esa, y la idea es automatizar un proceso que en este caso en la fabricación de cafe, como podría ser otro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2007)

Acabo de llegar de viaje y estoy: Cansado, mal humorado, un poco dormido, Etc

Pero igual note algo, tu maquina no sirve para diabeticos o gente que quiere adelgasar, el azucar debe ser opcional, no lo puede adminstrar la maquina.

Si son 3 tolvas, deben ser 3 dosificadores (Chocolate, leche y cafe) y de ahy a un colector.

Si mezclas dentro de la maquina tienes que efectuar luego un ciclo de lavado para evitar contaminacion de sabores.

Se produces una mezcla dentro de la maquina se te enfriara el agua que estaba caliente al tomar contacto con el mesclador.

Los vasos plasticos vienen encajados unos dentro de otros, necesitas no solo el motor sino tambien algun mecanismo que los separe.

Al comenzar aclare lo del viaje para que se comprenda "LO CRITICON que estoy"

Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 20, 2007)

NO, para nada criticon sino que nos da idea de los problemas que vamos a tener. Por suerte pensamos casi todo lo que nos dijiste, es que no lo comente para no hacerlo denso.

El dosificador permite la colocación de dos tolvas, es decir una tolva a O grados otra a 180 grados y en 90 grados se produce la descarga (esto es para ahorrar partes mecánicas y demas).

Lo del lavado lo pensamos, ádemas de que tipo de materiales vamos a usar para garantizar que no "tome gusto"el cafe.

Si el mecanismo de la colocación del vaso es mediante una "garra" flexible que se coloca entre vaso y vaso, tirando uno para abajo.

Lo de la temperatura, si se enfria, pero vimos que (tenemos un maquina de cafe en la pasantia en una empresa que estamos haciendo) las maquinas de cafe te dan el cafe a una temperatura excesiva, asi que si se enfria no va modificar mucho porque va a estar a una temperatura superior a la que podes tomar.

Y los diabéticos, si es verdad, pero puede a ver un botón que de una opción de cero azucar.


Espero que haya contestado tus dudas, y muchas gracias. Si encontras algo mas no dudes en decirnos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2007)

Favor analizar estos datos:

1) Algunos sujetos son diabeticos o no desean consumir azucar
2) Algunos sujetos consumen muy poca azucar (1 unidad)
2) Algunos sujetos les encanta el azucar (3 o 4 unidades) 
3) Muchos sujetos estan dentro de un promedio de consumo (2 Unidades)
4) A un sujeto le bajo la presion y los compañeros de trabajo desean darle un cafe con mucha azucar (5 Unidades) 
5) Muchos sujetos son paranoicos y quieren ver que estan tomando (Yo por ejemplo)

¿ Como lo resuelvo ? (Con la maquina)



En tu maquina la dosificacion es volumetrica.

¿ El volumen de cafe es igual al volumen de chocolate y/o leche como para un servicio (Servicio = 1 unidad de funcionamiento de la maquina) ?



Restos de cafe, restos de leche en polvo, restos de chocolate todo humedo y con temperatua = Caldo de cultivo de bacterias.


Saludos, me voy a tomar un cafe en la maq. automatica.


----------



## jona (Sep 21, 2007)

fogonazo,soy de esos que me encanta el azucar aproximadamente 6 cucharadas en el cafe con leche
salud!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2007)

Yo tambien, aparte de paranoico ¡


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 22, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Favor analizar estos datos:
> 
> 1) Algunos sujetos son diabeticos o no desean consumir azucar
> 2) Algunos sujetos consumen muy poca azucar (1 unidad)
> ...



Te digo lo que hace la máquina (en funcion a las máquinas existentes), si no pones ninguna opción extra el grado de azucar estara en 2 Unidades (Normal), si apretas el botón extra azucar vas a tener un grado mas 3. también de lo que nos dijiste, es buena idea agregar un botón que sea "cero azucar" para que los diabeticos o los que no quieran o los que esten a régimen no tengan azucar en el cafe, y ellos mismos después pueden agregar la azucar que quieran.




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En tu maquina la dosificacion es volumetrica.
> 
> ¿ El volumen de cafe es igual al volumen de chocolate y/o leche como para un servicio (Servicio = 1 unidad de funcionamiento de la maquina) ?



Si la medida del dosificador es única, pero es mínima, es decir que para cumplir con una receta especifica hay que hacer funcionar el dosificador varias veces hasta llegar a la medida correspondiente. Es decir que si agregamos 1 medida de cada polvo no se hace nada porque es necesario tener varias medidas, diferentes entre si, para cumplir una receta.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Restos de cafe, restos de leche en polvo, restos de chocolate todo humedo y con temperatua = Caldo de cultivo de bacterias.



En único lugar que se produce una mezcla o pueden donde pueden quedar restos de algún polvo o liquido es en  la camara de mezcla. Es verdad que es un habiente favorable para las bacterias, mas si se esta a temperaturas entre 4° y 60° C. Por eso hay que intentar que en el lavado de la camara  de mezcla se haga con agua caliente ( entre 70 y 90 grados). Cuando vi lo que me dijiste me di cuenta que era un gran problema, porque no sabia a que temperatura se debía calentar el agua para la preparación de cafe (entre 65 y 80 grados, algunos maniáticos dicen que a una tempratura mayor a los 100 grados asi los aromas del cafe y bla bla .pero para mi a esa temperatura lo quemas ja) y si esta temperatura era menor  habría que buscar otra forma de poder eliminar este problema.

Por suerte, buscando información en internet ( =) ), encontré que la temperatura ideal para tomar cafe es  entre 65 y 80 grados (para mi es muy caliente), pero también este problema puede dar explicación del porque sale tan caliente el cafe de las máquinas que ya existen.


Saludos.


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 22, 2007)

Te dejo algunas imágenes de la cafetera, con un renderizado como la gente. =)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Excelente el renderizado ¡ ¡ ¡

Yo creo que el diseño "Lo tienen", lo que te comento es impresion TOTALMENTE personal respecto a este.
El hilo se inicio como un concurso, si quieres seguir analizando el diseño, YO ENCANTADO ¡ ¡

1) Yo no usaria el mismo dosificador para mas de un producto. Electronicamente hablando emplea mas recursos.

2) No me gustaria tomar (Beber) algo que se mezclo dentro de una maquina, preferiria verlo.
Prefiero la maquinas que solamente echan el cafe preparado sobre la leche en polvo o crema deshidratada ya en el vaso.

3) El tema del lavado es extremadamente escabroso, las maquinas expendedoras poseen alimentacion de agua corriente pero NO poseen descarga externa, pueden usar bastante agua pero los desechos van a un deposito interno que se llenara mas facilmente cuanto mas agua de lavado se emplee.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 23, 2007)

Incluso la máquinas de refrescos realizan la mezcla fuera.

Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 23, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Excelente el renderizado ¡ ¡ ¡
> 
> Yo creo que el diseño "Lo tienen", lo que te comento es impresion TOTALMENTE personal respecto a este.
> El hilo se inicio como un concurso, si quieres seguir analizando el diseño, YO ENCANTADO ¡ ¡



Eso es un ganamos? jaja =P



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 1) Yo no usaria el mismo dosificador para mas de un producto. Electronicamente hablando emplea mas recursos.



Calculamos las entradas y salidas disponibles en el PLC y con el modulo analogico y por suerte nos alcanza y sobra para desarrollar la cafetera.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 2) No me gustaria tomar (Beber) algo que se mezclo dentro de una máquina, preferiria verlo.
> Prefiero la maquinas que solamente echan el cafe preparado sobre la leche en polvo o crema deshidratada ya en el vaso.



De todas las máquinas que vi, y la que esta en el trabajo o pasantía que estamos haciendo (una bianchi, o algo asi, de la cadena sirio) el cafe te lo sirve ya mezclado y preparado para tomar. No basamos en esos diseños por eso lo pensamos asi. 



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 3) El tema del lavado es extremadamente escabroso, las maquinas expendedoras poseen alimentacion de agua corriente pero NO poseen descarga externa, pueden usar bastante agua pero los desechos van a un deposito interno que se llenara mas facilmente cuanto mas agua de lavado se emplee.



Si todas las máquinas tienen un tanque de deposito, que es limitado, pero creo que usan vapor para limpiar las cosas no se bien. Seria un problema a resolver.


Saludos. Estamos hablando


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

> Fogonazo dijo:
> Yo creo que el diseño "Lo tienen", lo que te comento es impresion TOTALMENTE personal respecto a este.



Eso significa hasta ahora SI


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eso es bueno.muy bueno


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 25, 2007)

y solo por curiosidad.jaja.cuando el por ahora se borra? =P


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2007)

> Fogonazo Dijo:
> Fin del concurso 30 de Septiembre
> Esto es para Argentina, Capital o gran Bs. As. (Esto si lo entrego yo, si lo vienen a buscar tambien resto del pais, tambien se podria enviar)




El 30 de septiembre se borra el "Por ahora"

Se cambia por "Winner"


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 30, 2007)

.
.Ganamos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

! ! ! ! ! ! And the WINNER is: JoS182 ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

Con su proyecto dispenser de cafe automatico.

A la brevedad te mando un mensaje para coordinar la entrega




Edit:
Tratare de armar otro "Combo" para antes de fin de año escolar, si hay algun interesado que se ponga atento.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yupieee!    


Papel picado y demaz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Hoy procedi a entregar los materiales prometidos en la escuela ! 

Cuando junte algo mas armare otro concurso similar en el que podran particiar todos MENOS la escuela Leon VIII.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hoy procedi a entregar los materiales prometidos en la escuela !
> 
> Cuando junte algo mas armare otro concurso similar en el que podran particiar todos MENOS la escuela Leon VIII.




Q bueno quedar descalificados.jaja


Te agradezco mucho por todo, muchas gracias. =). Tambien te agradezco que te involucraste en el proyecto y nos hiciste dar cuenta de cosas que no habíamos planteado.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 8, 2007)

Y no hay fotos de la entrega?

JoS182, espero  que nos tengas al tanto del avance de tu proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 8, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Y no hay fotos de la entrega?
> 
> JoS182, espero  que nos tengas al tanto del avance de tu proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.




Si, ahora cuando tenga un poquito mas de tiempo, voy a comentar mas sobre el proyecto y subir algunas fotos ya mandamos a hacer algunas piezas afuera asi nos ahorabamos tiempo de fabricacion. Ya en el taller del colegio no nos quieren ver mas jaja estamos todo el dia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Y no hay fotos de la entrega?
> 
> JoS182, espero  que nos tengas al tanto del avance de tu proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.




Podrian publicar algo ¿ Cierto ?  ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡NO ! ! ! !

Ninguno de los 2 foragidos ladrones de gallinas se molesto en postear una misera foto

No quiero dar nombres, asi que no voy a decir que estoy hablando de: "JoS182" y de "Ciri"

OOOooppssssss. se me escapo !


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Fogonazo:Creo que te jugaron sucio o no pudieron postear las imagenes.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Demosle el beneficio de la duda. quizas estan esperando a tener algo mas concreto hecho. sino se dieron a la fuga. jejejej


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 10, 2007)

.Nada de fuga.pero el proyecto en el sentido de la fabricacion esta empezando.

estamos haciendo algunas partes en el taller.y la parte principal la madnarmos a cortar afuera.

Les pido que esperen un tiempo asi las imágenes tienen sentido.

Y fogonazo otra vez te agradezco por todo.

Y la pregunta es de donde sacas todo eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2007)

Se dice el pecado NO el pecador.

Je Je.


Tal vez, solo tal vez proximo sorteo Led laser DOBLE 1250 +1250 mW con disipador y controlador.
Puede cortar CASI cualquier cosa hasta 0.1 mm (Casi incluye METALES)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oye fogonazo se ve q tu casa esta full de aparatos interesantes. lastima que no se pueda participar desde otro pais. 
Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 11, 2007)

Tengo que preguntar. . . 
¿De donde sacas todas esas cosas? Si eso es lo que te anda sobrando. . . jejeje


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tecnologia extraterrestre de FOGONAZO!


----------



## ciri (Oct 11, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Li-ion dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Em? que pasa con migo?

Estamos trabajando duro y parejo!.

esperen un poco!.

Las fotos. tardan porque no tengo cámara digital!.

Prometo algo para la primera semana de noviembre. algo consigo!.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Tecnologia extraterrestre de FOGONAZO!




Para mi es de otro planeta.y vino a ayudarnos? ja


Ahora estoy sacando unas fotos a una cosa que me van a tener que ayudar    je.

Esperen 15 minutos. =)


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 11, 2007)

Bueno, acá viene en lo que me tienen que ayudar. Además de todas las cosas buenas que nos dio fogonazo, otra vez se lo agradezco de nuevo porque no ayudo mucho. Estas estos motores, que la verdad nunca las vi.
Ya tiene un controlador, pero los pines no se bien para que son cada uno, y de ultima pienso que  solamente utilizando las bobinas se puede convertir a paso a paso?.

Acá les dejo las imágenes y si tienen idea de como funciona se los agradezco. =)
















No se si es mejor crear un nuevo topic.pero es que querian fotos. =)


----------



## Jorf (Oct 11, 2007)

Es un paso a paso, muy similar al de las disketeras viejas!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

y como se hace para ponerlo a toda marcha?


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Es un paso a paso, muy similar al de las disketeras viejas!



Y como seria su funcionamiento? y que habria que hacer para q esto sudeda? =)


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yo tenia varias de sas 'cosas' y las tire! no supe que eran


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2007)

Veo que ya andubieron haciendo una que otra autopsia !

¡¡¡ Que bueno !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

No vallan a pensar que les quiero dar ideas raras perooooooooooooo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/

El controlador ya lo tienen, ese de las fotos es un motor trifasico, habria que ver si se puede aumentar la corriente de salida del controlador.

Bueno, si alguien pregunta YO NO DIJE NADA !


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 12, 2007)

Menos mal que se frances.yupie!.jaja.no nose.pero algo se entiende =).

Voy a probar este fin de semana si tengo alguna complicacion les pregunto.

La pregunta.yo el motor trifasico ya lo tengo y el controlador tambien o tengo que hacer un controlador nuevo porque no se como funciona el que tengo? no se si me explico bien?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2007)

oye fogonazo no hay un  diagrama de ese controlador de los trifasicos. en el link que nos pasaste solo sale una imagen del circuito ya listo.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 12, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> oye fogonazo no hay un  diagrama de ese controlador de los trifasicos. en el link que nos pasaste solo sale una imagen del circuito ya listo.




Si, pero estube buscando por internet en todos los idiomas.pero no se.se me quemo el cerebro.   


Tendria que interpretar algun circuito asi veo si puedo sacar la dispocicion de los pines de la controladora que tenemos. Pero se me esta haciendo difisilll


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Zona de descarga
http://www.radetzki.información/html/download_e.html

Pagina con direcciones de paginas de construccion
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=140454


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 12, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Zona de descarga
> http://www.radetzki.información/html/download_e.html
> 
> Pagina con direcciones de paginas de construccion
> http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=140454




Woah explica todo en la descarga.pero no es un controlador demasiado complicado? Hay alguna forma de generar las señales trifasicas de manera simple?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Se trata de un integrado aplicado parecido a este
3-phase motor driver BA6849FP / BA6849FP-Y / BA6849FM / BA6849FS

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/36136/ROHM/BA6849FP.html

Edit
Otrosssssssss
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/sanyo/LB1619M.pdf
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/150/233793_DS.pdf
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/36246/ROHM/BD6660FV.html
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/36142/ROHM/BA6872AFM.html




Si no alcansan


http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q="3-phase+motor+driver"&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## Jorf (Oct 15, 2007)

Buena ahí, que divertido! Solo necesita un controlador trifásico y a darle Hz para que gire!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oigan compañeros no entendi bien el diagrama de aplicacion que alli colocan. Abajo de los adjunto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Por favor intenten NO VOLVERME LOCO y menos un feriado miren donde estan las bobinas, esos son los campos del motor
Patas 2,4 y 7


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

y no hay que agregarle algo externo. solo esos componentes pasivos nada mas? ademas que significan esos 3 HALL? ademas donde se conecta lo que dice servo señal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Los hall detectan:
RPM
Campo magnetico de las bobinas
Sentido de rotacion

Las RPM detectadas se comparan, logica mediante, con la señal Servo que da la velocidad de rotacion.

La corriente de salida es de 1300 mA por fase por eso maneja directamente la mayoria de los motores de CD

Este IC tambien se emplea para manejar algunos discor rigidos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

entonces ni el sensor de efecto hall ni la señal del servo va?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Generador trifasico mucho mas sensillo, requiere etapa de potencia


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Pero para que la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Tu cerebro piensa, pero necesita que tus manos y pies realicen el trabajo.
Esto es lo mismo, este circuito genera la forma de onda pero necesita transistores de poder que manejen la corriente del dispositivo.


----------



## ciri (Nov 2, 2007)

Mañana Sabado 3 del corriente mes y año!. (SOLO PARA CAP FED, ARGENTINA)

El "famoso" colegio León XIII. realizara una exposición de todos los proyectos y trabajos realizados en el año que transcurrió.


La misma comenzará a las 15hs. en la sede del colegio, Dorrego 2124.

Hay expuestos todo tipo de proyectos de cada año.

Los que mas les pudiera llegar a interesar a ustedes son los del área electromecánica, pero también hay proyectos de otras índoles en las otras modalidades, que pueden ser buenos también. porque no?

Diria una buena oportunidad para conocer el colegio, como trabaja, y porque no, recomendarlo a alguien que quiera ser técnico, o hasta inscribir a tus hijos. (mando el chivo.).


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 9, 2008)

estuve leyendo todo y al final no vi ninguna foto de la cafetera automatica 

la terminaron?

como quedo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2008)

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> estuve leyendo todo y al final no vi ninguna foto de la cafetera automatica
> 
> la terminaron?
> 
> como quedo?




Termino en que el sujeto (Innombrable) se recibió de técnico y largo todo para dedicarse a una vida licenciosa de mujeres y alcohol, lo cual provoca mi envidia. (Ironia)

Aquí tienes un renderizado de la idea
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16073.html


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 9, 2008)

tonces Closed.. o se dona algo mas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2008)

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> tonces Closed.. o se dona algo mas?




Por ahora se acabo lo que se daba. Esto fue para escuelas.

¿ Perteneces a alguna ? (Que sea afin con el tema electrónico)


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 9, 2008)

Nop, facultad de ingenieria..  

pero preguntaba por q me interesa ver los proyectos de otros..


----------

